# AHS Photography Field Trip



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2008)

Wildlife photographer and author, Ken Griffiths will be conducting a photography day on Sunday 9th November, to be held at the Royal N.P. (Sydney South). This will not be a herping trip as such, just photography. You MUST be a current member of the AHS to attend, though you can join on the day if needed, so if your keen, send me a PM.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am gonna see if my parents can take me down, if they can I will join AHS I would love to go to royal national park!


----------



## falconboy (Oct 23, 2008)

WOW, I don't need to leave the shire. I'll be there!!! PM Sent.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2008)

You can get to where we are going by train, in fact, we are meeting at the train station carpark, then on foot from there.


----------



## hugsta (Oct 23, 2008)

I was looking forward to going to this, but I am away that weekend. I know you planned that on purpose JasonL as you don't like strangers in the Shire......

Cheers
Daz


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2008)

hugsta said:


> I was looking forward to going to this, but I am away that weekend. I know you planned that on purpose JasonL as you don't like strangers in the Shire......
> 
> Cheers
> Daz



Oh gee Daz, you'll be away, thats such a shame...... I'll have to have a BBQ and pissup at my place afterwards then


----------



## JasonL (Oct 24, 2008)

bump...


----------



## Vincent (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you have to be a member to go to the BBQ??


----------



## JasonL (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes Shane, a member of the unofficial Shire Herpers Club, of which you are...


----------



## Hetty (Oct 24, 2008)

Can I be an honorary member because my man is a hobbit? :lol:

Sounds like fun, hopefully I can make it.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds like it will be a great day......I hope that there will be other opportunites in the future...wonder if he'd do a trip to Melbourne!?


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Jas,
Will this be a bit of a course on how to drive a camera? If so how much patience does he have? lol


----------



## Duke (Oct 25, 2008)

In for the win!

Which station are you talking about, Jason? Loftus, Engadine, Heathcote?


----------



## falconboy (Oct 25, 2008)

Waterfall. 

Which means we _nearly _have to leave the shire. :shock:


----------



## JasonL (Oct 25, 2008)

saratoga said:


> Sounds like it will be a great day......I hope that there will be other opportunites in the future...wonder if he'd do a trip to Melbourne!?



Who'd be silly enough to go to Melbourne????


----------



## JasonL (Oct 25, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> Hey Jas,
> Will this be a bit of a course on how to drive a camera? If so how much patience does he have? lol



He's very patient....if you have a Cannon


----------



## saratoga (Oct 25, 2008)

Tragic mistake I made a few years ago and have suffered ever since!!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 27, 2008)

bump..


----------



## JasonL (Nov 2, 2008)

Reminder.... next Sunday!!!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like a great day Jason, Hey Saratoga sounds like you need to organise a Melb Based feild trip!


----------



## Duke (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm out...

Got other things planned that take preference, unfortunately


----------



## falconboy (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm out too with an eye problem. Bugger, it would be nice to do something interesting on the weekend for a change, its been a while.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 7, 2008)

Use the other eye???


----------



## JasonL (Nov 8, 2008)

It's looking good for tomorrow......


----------



## JasonL (Nov 10, 2008)

Well the weather was great, herps were a bit quiet but still a good day. APS's own mattmc and his dad turn up, he's a top bloke too (his old man I mean), though matt had a close encounter with a lost Blue Mountains Panther, and had to bandage his leg to stem the blood flow from his severed arteries.





still he was happy enough to have his photo taken, but unfortunately walked back to his car to quickly and missed out on seeing this magnificent Scaly-foot, Pygopus lepidopodus..


----------



## mattmc (Nov 10, 2008)

:xgrrrrrrr:x......geebus, now im angry......ohwell, i had to get back for study for my school cert

twas a good day, and yes, them damn black panthers, nearly lost me leg


----------

